# My New Trailer Finallty At Home



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

I drove down to Los Angeles to get my new 25RSS. It was a long trip but the TV did great with the new trailer, unfortunately I can not say the same for my hitch set up. I am now on the market for the equal-i-zer or maybe the dual cam system. We are so excided it's too bad our maiden voyage will have to wait until January...Thanks to all and happy camping.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on getting the new Outback! Where do you hail from? Good price on the Equalizer can be found from rvwholesalers.com their price starts at $399.00. Happy shopping!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT
















Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new 25RSS and enjoy









Don


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats!!!!









Welcome to our little corner of the internet.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

henmunoz,

Congrats on finally joing the proud family of Outback owners. Now you can truly say you are a member of the Outbackers *owners* forum!

Good luck with your new TT and have a great time with it.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! action


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations on your new TT and welcome to Outbackers.com! action

Check rvwholesalers.com and etrailer.com for the best prices (including shipping).

There's a Hensley Arrow on eBay right now: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HENSLEY-ARR...1QQcmdZViewItem

They are supposed to be super, but make sure it is complete.

Good Luck!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

henmunoz,

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrads on your new Outback.

I'm towing with the Reese Straight Line hitch, does a great job, but both the Reese and equal-i-zer are good hitches.

Enjoy your new Outback and Happy Camping.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations, henmunoz!*









Welcome to the club! I know you will love your new toy! Whoo Hoo!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard action

& congrats on the new 25rss









are you from nor cal









darrel


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on the new trailer and successfully escaping Los Angeles with it.







If this is your first towing experience, we call it "baptism by fire"







You're now certified to tow anywhere. Enjoy!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

henmunoz,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new Outback. sunny Hope you get the hitch issue solved quickly.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new OB. Hope you have many happy days and nights in it

Dallas


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to our e-campground! GREAT choice of trailers!







Let the FUN begin!!!



7heaven said:


> There's a Hensley Arrow on eBay right now:


What's wrong with these people !!!!?????


----------



## Randey (Sep 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family - since my kids are older I never had to worry aout this.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. That is great and you must be excited, and we wish you the very best on your first camping trip. Have fun, and camp on.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

henmunoz said:


> We are so excided it's too bad our maiden voyage will have to wait until January...Thanks to all and happy camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You'll love the Outback. action

Ya know . . . since you have it at home, you can always sleep in it in the driveway.


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> Congrats on the new Outback. That is great and you must be excited, and we wish you the very best on your first camping trip. Have fun, and camp on.
> [snapback]65415[/snapback]​


My daughter and I both want to do this. My problem with towing was the side to side motion when any mid to large size vehicle passed me.

Thanks to all for your replies.


----------

